# Fishing tournament permits



## Beave (Aug 26, 2002)

Boehr,

I'm in the process of setting up the Michigan-Sportsman.com summer fishing tournament. Last summer I didn't know I needed a permit for such a function.

My problem is that we're going to "internet fishing tournament" format. Any site member can fish any port they want, then post results (and a digital picture) here on the site.

Would I need a permit for this setup? Normally permits are granted by body of water and port. I'd have to select all the great lakes.

Who would I contact?


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

There is no permit required for what you describe. Permits for fishing tournaments were done away with about 10 years ago. Access Site Use permits are required through Parks & Rec Division but since the is not just one access site being used at any one particular time, nothing is needed.


----------

